# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای مطالعه و تست زنی

## Ali 0822

سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید گل!
اقا من یه سوال خیلی وقته ذهنمو درگیر کرده هرچی ام مطلب مشاوره ای میخونم و گوش میدم نمیتونم جوابشو بگیرم!
ببینید دوستان الان به فرض من میخوام تو تابستون بایه رو جمع کنم هم عمومی هم تخصصی!(حالا الویت بندیش به کنار)
سوال من اینه:
مثلا من امروز میخوام درس های:فیزیک\ادبیات\شیمی\دین و زندگی\ریاضی یا حسابان رو بخونم حالا من موندم که چه زمانی دوم رو بخونم چه زمانی سوم رو!
بعد چه زمانی شروع به تست زنی کنم؟
از یه طرفم چون میخوام با ازمون های کانون بیش برم نمیتونم اول دوم رو تموم کنم بعد برم سراغ سوم همه ی اینها رو باید موازی بیش ببرم!
مممنون بابت راهنماییهاتون!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ali 0822

یعنی واقعا یه نفر نیس یه راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (659):  :Y (523):

----------


## hn3435

با سلام
ببینید دوست عزیز اگه واقعا تصمیم دارین تو کنکور نتیجه خوبی بگیرین باید تو تابستون خودتون رو یک قدم از باقی رقبا پیش بندازین و این به دست نمیاد مگه اینکه بیشترین و بهترین استفاده رو از این ایام داشته باشین
در مواقعی که یک کار رو میخواین در زمان محدود با بیشترین بازدهی انجام بدین (مثل مطالعه برای کنکور) بهترین روش برنامه ریزی به روش صفر تا صد هستش که تو هر درس از اولین مبحث پایه ای ترین مقطع باید شروع کنین تا آخرین مبحث تو آخرین مقطع یعنی دروسی که جزو منابع کنکورن از سال اول تا سوم برای خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید و حتما همه دروس چه عمومی و چه اختصاصی رو تو برنامه تون بذارین چون رمز موفقیت تو کنکور دست کسانیه که همه دروس و مباحث رو با هم پیش میبرن و سرجلسه کنکور کاملا دستشون بازه و برای هر شرایطی آماده میشن...
در کل برنامه آزمونها تو تابستون چندان خوب نیست و البته آزمونهای تابستون سنجش یک مقدار منظم ترن ولی باقی هر کدوم نقص های عمده ای دارن و اگه جوری کار کنین که تو تابستون کل پایه رو به اضافه دروس پیش نیاز اصلی رو حداقل یک بار کامل مطالعه کنین و در کنارش تست تفکیکی هر مبحث رو به وقتش بزنید و بار دوم اگه فرصت کردین کل دروس پایه رو مطالعه کنین و اگرم نه حداقل یک مرور خوب انجام بدین بهترین استفاده رو از تابستونتون داشتین
البته اگه درست برنامه ریزی کنین و از زمانتون هم خوب استفاده کنین دو بار رو راحت میتونین کامل و دقیق بخونین
ضمن اینکه دقت داشته باشین برای شروع یک مطالعه پایه ای و عمیق حتما از کتاب های درسی استفاده کنین و البته نه به صورت حفظی بلکه به صورت مفهومی و دقیق و کامل مطالعه کنین و در کنارش فقط از تست های کتاب های کمک آموزشی استفاده کنین و مطالعه از روی اون کتاب های رو بذارین برای ماه های آخر که زمان محدوده...
این کل ماجراست که اگه بتونین خوب و کامل اجراش کنین شک نکنین که اول مهر با اعتماد به نفس و تسلط کامل سال تحصیلی رو شروع می کنین و با خیال راحت به دروس پیش می پردازین و در کنارش فقط به مرور دروس پایه ...
یا علی

----------


## BrokenHeart

سلام خسته نباشید .
با همون برنامه کانون پیش برید بهتره .
موفق باشید یا علی .

----------


## parisa_h

مثل همیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ultra

خب شما وقتی میخوای برای مثال تابع بخونی
تابع حسابان رو با ریاضی 2 ترکیبی میخونی

فیزیک میخوای ترمو بخونی قبلش گرمای دومو میخونی

مباحثی که باهم مرتبط هستن رو باهم ترکیبی بخون

----------


## sardare azmoon

> سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید گل!
> اقا من یه سوال خیلی وقته ذهنمو درگیر کرده هرچی ام مطلب مشاوره ای میخونم و گوش میدم نمیتونم جوابشو بگیرم!
> ببینید دوستان الان به فرض من میخوام تو تابستون بایه رو جمع کنم هم عمومی هم تخصصی!(حالا الویت بندیش به کنار)
> سوال من اینه:
> مثلا من امروز میخوام درس های:فیزیک\ادبیات\شیمی\دین و زندگی\ریاضی یا حسابان رو بخونم حالا من موندم که چه زمانی دوم رو بخونم چه زمانی سوم رو!
> بعد چه زمانی شروع به تست زنی کنم؟
> از یه طرفم چون میخوام با ازمون های کانون بیش برم نمیتونم اول دوم رو تموم کنم بعد برم سراغ سوم همه ی اینها رو باید موازی بیش ببرم!
> مممنون بابت راهنماییهاتون!!!!!!!!


سلام من رتبه های برتر کنکورم ( جمع رتبه  4 سال کنکور من میشه 760  :Yahoo (3):  ) این چیزی که بت میگم تجربه 7 سال کنکور دادن منه  دوست عزیز اولا هیچ وقت طبق برنامه آزمونها پیش نرو حالا هر موسسه ای که باشه چون واقعا تمرکزت رو به هم میزنه  و باعث میشه کمیت رو به کیفیت ترجیح  بدی که این بدترین بلای ممکنه 
در مورد تست تو درسای فهمیدنی ( که بیشتر درسای رشته شما اینطورین ) تست رو بلافاصله بعد از خوندن درس بزن درواقع درسای فهمیدنی رو باید با تست یاد بگیری و خوندن بدون تست هیچ فایده ای نداره ضمنا اگر تستی رو بلد نبودی نرو سراغ پاسخ تشریحی سعی کن دوباره درس نامه رو بخونی و با استفاده از درس نامه خودت تست رو حل کنی اگر نتونستی حالا برو سراغ پاسخ تشریحی  ضمنا بعد از اینکه امروز مثلا درس یک حسابان رو خوندی دفعه بعدی که خواستی دوباره حسابان بخونی ( مثلا دو روز بعدش ) نرو سراغ درس 2 بلکه سعی کن همون درس یک رو دوره بکنی وچند تا تست رو هم دوباره بزنی ( لازم نیست همه تست ها رو دوباره بزنی ) بعد برو درس 2  ضمنا لازم نیست همه درسها رو با هم شروع کنی و تو یک زمان تمام دروس عمومی و اختصاصی رو با هم پیش ببری میتونی 4 یا 5 درس رو انتخاب کنی و بعد از اینکه تموم شد بری سراغ درس های دیگه  اینطوری خیلی بهتره راستش من زیاد وقت ندارم تایپ کنم اگر شما یا دوستان دیگه سوال بیشتری داری خواستی پیام خصوصی بده شمارم رو بتون بدم تماس بگیریم راهنماییت کنم

----------


## Ali 0822

> سلام من رتبه های برتر کنکورم ( جمع رتبه  4 سال کنکور من میشه 760  ) این چیزی که بت میگم تجربه 7 سال کنکور دادن منه  دوست عزیز اولا هیچ وقت طبق برنامه آزمونها پیش نرو حالا هر موسسه ای که باشه چون واقعا تمرکزت رو به هم میزنه  و باعث میشه کمیت رو به کیفیت ترجیح  بدی که این بدترین بلای ممکنه 
> در مورد تست تو درسای فهمیدنی ( که بیشتر درسای رشته شما اینطورین ) تست رو بلافاصله بعد از خوندن درس بزن درواقع درسای فهمیدنی رو باید با تست یاد بگیری و خوندن بدون تست هیچ فایده ای نداره ضمنا اگر تستی رو بلد نبودی نرو سراغ پاسخ تشریحی سعی کن دوباره درس نامه رو بخونی و با استفاده از درس نامه خودت تست رو حل کنی اگر نتونستی حالا برو سراغ پاسخ تشریحی  ضمنا بعد از اینکه امروز مثلا درس یک حسابان رو خوندی دفعه بعدی که خواستی دوباره حسابان بخونی ( مثلا دو روز بعدش ) نرو سراغ درس 2 بلکه سعی کن همون درس یک رو دوره بکنی وچند تا تست رو هم دوباره بزنی ( لازم نیست همه تست ها رو دوباره بزنی ) بعد برو درس 2  ضمنا لازم نیست همه درسها رو با هم شروع کنی و تو یک زمان تمام دروس عمومی و اختصاصی رو با هم پیش ببری میتونی 4 یا 5 درس رو انتخاب کنی و بعد از اینکه تموم شد بری سراغ درس های دیگه  اینطوری خیلی بهتره راستش من زیاد وقت ندارم تایپ کنم اگر شما یا دوستان دیگه سوال بیشتری داری خواستی پیام خصوصی بده شمارم رو بتون بدم تماس بگیریم راهنماییت کنم


نظر شما محترم ولی من به خاطر این میخوام با برنامه های کانون \یش برم چون میخوام بدونم چقدر یاد گرفتم یا با محیط تست زنی و اینا کامل اشنا شم!
این نظر منه!

----------


## sardare azmoon

> نظر شما محترم ولی من به خاطر این میخوام با برنامه های کانون \یش برم چون میخوام بدونم چقدر یاد گرفتم یا با محیط تست زنی و اینا کامل اشنا شم!
> این نظر منه!


تو ازمون ها شرکت کن ولی طبق برنامه پیش نرو البته نظر من اینه که قلم چی نری چون به نظر من تعداد ازمون هاش بیش از حد زیاده به هر حال نظر من اینه ازمون های جمع رو زیاد بدی اینطوری یتونی طبق برنامه خودت پیش بری هم اینکه ازمونهای زیادی بدی به هرحال 2-3 هفته طبق برنامه ازمون ها پیش بری متوجه میشی چی میگم اینطوری زیاد میخونی ومیبینی که نمیتونی تسلط به دروس پیدا کنی اون موقع خواستی پیام بده راهنماییت کنم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sobhan20

بچه ها یه سوال...........وقتی یه درسو مطالعه میکنیم بالافاصله تست بزنیم؟

----------


## Ali 0822

> بچه ها یه سوال...........وقتی یه درسو مطالعه میکنیم بالافاصله تست بزنیم؟


اگه دقت کرده باشی این سوال منم بود ولی جوابشو بیدا کردم!
بستگی به درسش داره دروس یادگیری مثل زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک و بهتره چندتا تست بعد از مطالعه زده شه تا تسلط کافی داشته باشی بعد بعد از 24 ساعت بقیه ی تست هارو کامل کار کنی(کامل منظورم همه ی تست های یک مبحث نیست)ولی دروس مثل شیمی بهتره یک روز بعد تست زده شه ولی مطلب کامل درک شه موقع مطالعه!

----------


## Ali 0822

> تو ازمون ها شرکت کن ولی طبق برنامه پیش نرو البته نظر من اینه که قلم چی نری چون به نظر من تعداد ازمون هاش بیش از حد زیاده به هر حال نظر من اینه ازمون های جمع رو زیاد بدی اینطوری یتونی طبق برنامه خودت پیش بری هم اینکه ازمونهای زیادی بدی به هرحال 2-3 هفته طبق برنامه ازمون ها پیش بری متوجه میشی چی میگم اینطوری زیاد میخونی ومیبینی که نمیتونی تسلط به دروس پیدا کنی اون موقع خواستی پیام بده راهنماییت کنم


اتفاقا نظر خودمم اینه!یعنی عوض شد نظرم چون با چندتا مشاور صحبت کردم همه نظر شمارو تایید کردن!
به نظر شما چطور میتونم خودم برنامه رو بیش ببرم بدون برنامه راهبردی!
اگه امکانش هست برام ب.خ کنید چون من نمیتونم بهتون بیام بدم,ممنون

----------


## sardare azmoon

> اگه دقت کرده باشی این سوال منم بود ولی جوابشو بیدا کردم!
> بستگی به درسش داره دروس یادگیری مثل زیست و ریاضی و فیزیک و بهتره چندتا تست بعد از مطالعه زده شه تا تسلط کافی داشته باشی بعد بعد از 24 ساعت بقیه ی تست هارو کامل کار کنی(کامل منظورم همه ی تست های یک مبحث نیست)ولی دروس مثل شیمی بهتره یک روز بعد تست زده شه ولی مطلب کامل درک شه موقع مطالعه!


نه تو درسای فهمیدنی تمام تست ها رو بعد از مطالعه بزن فقط فرداش دوباره چند تا تست رو دوره بکن مثلا اگر یک مبحث 20 تا تست داره هر 20 تا رو همون موقع بزن اون تست هایی هم که نتونستی بزنی یا غلط زدی کنارش با خودکار آبی علامت بزن فردا یا پس فرداش که دوباره میری سراغ اون درس از اون بیست تا تست 4 یا 5 تاش ( ترجیحا اونهایی که غلط زدی رو ) دوباره بزن 
اگر هم یک درس برات خیلی مهمه میتونی دو تا کتاب تست بگیری و بعد از مطالعه یکیش رو بزنی و فردا یا پس فرداش بری تست اون یکی کتاب رو برای سنجش خودت که ببینی چقدر یادت مونده بزنی

----------


## konkurbank

سلام دوست عزيز...
شما بايد يه برنامه راهبردي داشته باشيد كه ميخوايد در طول سال چه كارهايي رو انجام بدين(براي مثال يكي ميگه تا تابستون پايه جمع ميكنم مثل شما  تو پاييز و كمي از زمستون پيش رو و تا عيد دوره و بعد رفع اشكال و بعد جمع بندي (كه اين برنامه راهبردي كاملآ شخصيه)) بعد بايد ببينيد كه هر دوره رو ميخوايد چطور انجام بدين (مثلآ من به شما پيش نهاد ميكنم كه دوم و سوم رو با هم بخونيد و لاكپشتي حركت كنيد نه اينكه اول دوم كامل خونده بشه بعد بريد سراغ سوم) بعد بايد برنامه هفتگي چيد كه اول به طوري كه طبق برنامه شما تمام درس هايي رو كه ميخوايد در اين دوره تموم كنيد در برنامه شما باشد (بحث برنامه ريزي موضوع مفصي است كه مهارتهاي خاصي رو احتياج داره به نظرم در مورد برنامه ريزي يا بيشتر در اينترنت بگرديد يا با مشاور صحبت كنيد)
تستهاي هر درس را هم بعد از خواندن هر درسنامه بزنيد و اين اصلآ موضوع پيچيده اي نيست...
در مورد آزمون هم بايد بگم كه بهتره در آزموني شركت كنيد كه شما رو اسير خودش نكنه، يا به نظرم فعلآ اصلآ شركت نكنيد شايد خيلي بهتر باشه...
يك توصيه هم كه خودم به شما بكنم اينه كه زياد خودتون رو در تابستون خسته نكنيد...

----------


## Ali 0822

> سلام دوست عزيز...
> مثلآ من به شما پيش نهاد ميكنم كه دوم و سوم رو با هم بخونيد و لاكپشتي حركت كنيد نه اينكه اول دوم كامل خونده بشه بعد بريد سراغ سوم


خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی های دقیقتون!
اتفاقا سوال من هم همین قسمت از حرف های شماس که چجوری دوم و سوم رو بیش ببرم!!!اگه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید

یکی از دوستان تو همین تابیک گفتن که بهتره مبحثی بخونم,که به نظرم کار درستیه!
حالا اگه شمام یه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## K0nkurii1111

من تستایی ك باید بزنمو میشمارم اگه ستاره دار شده باشه اونارو انتخاب میكنم اگه ك نه دوتا درمیون حسابشون میكنم تو دسته های بیست و پنج تایی بعنوان تست اموزشی مبحثشو میخونم بعد اونارو میزنم( كل اختصاصیای دوم وسوم یادگرفتنشون و تستای اموزشیشون هفته ی اول+خوندنیای عمومی) هفته ی دومم بازم بیست وپنج تایی تستای باقیمونده ی اختصاصیا و تستای عمومی اینو امتحان كنین شاید موثر باشه

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> بچه ها یه سوال...........وقتی یه درسو مطالعه میکنیم بالافاصله تست بزنیم؟


بنظر من تو اختصاصیا بعد خوندن تست آموزشی بزنین تا یاد بگیرین و دوسه روز بعد آموزشیارو مرور كنینو تستای باقیمونده بزنین عمومیا هم دوسه روز بعدش

----------


## konkurbank

> خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی های دقیقتون!
> اتفاقا سوال من هم همین قسمت از حرف های شماس که چجوری دوم و سوم رو بیش ببرم!!!اگه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید
> 
> یکی از دوستان تو همین تابیک گفتن که بهتره مبحثی بخونم,که به نظرم کار درستیه!
> حالا اگه شمام یه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم



 بستگي به درس مورد نظر داره،
من براي ادبيات و عربي و زبان توصيه ميكنم اول به سراغ كلمات بريد و بعد از فول شدن كلمات بريد رو بخش قواعد و گرامر...
براي رياضي (مجموعه كتاب هاي رياضي هندسه و جبر و حسابان و...) چون بيشتر مبحثاش در جاهاي مختلف تكرار شده (مثل مثلثات و تابع و ...)به قول دوستمون مبحثي بخون (يعني مبحثهاي مشتر ك در دوم و سوم رو با هم بخون) كه توصيه ميكنم اول از همه مثلثات بخون بعد برو رو تابع و مختصات بعد هركدوم خودت دلت خواست...
ولي براي ديني و فيزيك از همون اول شروع كن و درس به درس بيا جلو...
.برا شيمي هم به نظرم بهتره اول همه واكنش ها و فرمول ها و عنصر رو بلد باشي (كه تو مبتكران جدا جدا دارشون) بعد از همون اول شروع كني اينم درس به درس بياي جلو...
هرچند باز هم ميگم برنامه ريزي كاملآ شخصيه و اين در حد توصيه بود چون من از توانايي هاي شما اطلاعي ندارم...

----------


## hn3435

> بچه ها یه سوال...........وقتی یه درسو مطالعه میکنیم بالافاصله تست بزنیم؟



سلام دوست عزیز
بهترین زمان تست زنی که بیشترین تأثیر رو داره حداقل 24 ساعت بعد از مطالعه هر مبحث و یا مطلب درسیه یعنی شما هر مبحث رو که امروز می خونی تستش رو فرداش بزن تا هم مطالب یادآوری بشن و هم عمق ماندگاری مطالب تو ذهنت بیشتر شه...
و اونجاست که تازه متوجه میشی درس رو چجوری مطالعه کردی و عمق یادگیری چقدر بوده و تمام سعیت رو بکن که خودت به جواب برسی حالا میخواد برای یک تست هر چقدر زمان ببره کتاب رو مطالعه کن جزوه، درسنامه و یا هر چی داری رو مجدد مطالعه کن تا بتونی خودت به جواب برسی و در ابتدای کار زمان رو اصلا لحاظ نکن و فقط سعی کن وقت رو بیخودی تلف نکنی 
اگه دقیق اینکارو انجام بدی به مرور می بینی که چقدر تسلطت به تست ها زیاد میشه و همچنین با تسلطی که به دست میاری بدون استفاده از هیچ گونه فرمول تستی با سرعت بالا می تونی تست ها رو بزنی...
این روشیه که جواب خودش رو داده و بچه هایی که اصلا تو تست ها همیشه می موندن با این روش در طی حدود سه ماه تا شش ماه بسته به توانایی ها و شرایط هر فرد کار جدی تونستن خیلی راحت خودشون با سرعت بالا جواب تست ها رو به دست بیارن و مطمئن باش اگه این روش رو درست پیش ببری به نتیجه می رسی فقط باید صبر داشته باشی و همت...
یا علی

----------


## alirezagooneh

من نظرمو میگم, شما اگه دوست داشتین بهش عمل کنین ( در ضمن این برنامه ها در تابستونه )
از عمومیا شروع میکنم

ادبیات: هر شب 10تا تست قرابت بزن که تا آخر تابستون حداقل 900تا قرابت که 8 تست ازش میاد بهش تسلط پیدا کنی

عربی: تا آخر تابستون سه مبحث تجزیه و ترکیب, نشکیل و ترجمه را تموم کن + هرشب 1درک مطلب عربی بزن که تا آخر تابستون حداقل 72تا درک مطلب عربی زدی ( تابستون بگذره دیگه واسه درک مطلب وقت نمیتونی بذاری )

دینی: خیلیا میگن سومو بخونی ولی من میگم دوم, چون دوم را 2ساله که لاشو وا نکردی و یادت رفته, از پیش هم تا آخر تابستون 3تا درس کافیه

زبان: گرامر و لغت 1 و 2 پیش + سوم + هر شب یک reading

دیفرانسل: فصل صفر و قصل دنباله ها

هندسه تحلیلی: فصل 1

هندسه پایه: فصل 1 هردو پایه

گسسته: آنالیز ترکیبی فقط کار کن. برای تسلط به بقیه ی فصول لازمه

فیزیک: سینماتیک + آینه ها و نور و عدسی. بردار و اندازه گیری هم که باید بلد باشی

شیمی: شیمی 3 + فصل 5 شیمی 2

با آزمونا پیش نرو. آزمون بده ولی با برنامشون پیش نرو. چون اولاً یک برنامه ی واحد برای همه مناسب نیست, ثانیاً آزمون ها به کمیت توجه بیشتری دارن تا کیفیت

بازم میگم این تجربیات رتبه برنرهاست . من فقط به شما ابلاغ کردم و شما مجبور به اجرای آن نیستید.

----------


## یهدا

> من نظرمو میگم, شما اگه دوست داشتین بهش عمل کنین ( در ضمن این برنامه ها در تابستونه )
> از عمومیا شروع میکنم
> 
> ادبیات: هر شب 10تا تست قرابت بزن که تا آخر تابستون حداقل 900تا قرابت که 8 تست ازش میاد بهش تسلط پیدا کنی
> 
> عربی: تا آخر تابستون سه مبحث تجزیه و ترکیب, نشکیل و ترجمه را تموم کن + هرشب 1درک مطلب عربی بزن که تا آخر تابستون حداقل 72تا درک مطلب عربی زدی ( تابستون بگذره دیگه واسه درک مطلب وقت نمیتونی بذاری )
> 
> دینی: خیلیا میگن سومو بخونی ولی من میگم دوم, چون دوم را 2ساله که لاشو وا نکردی و یادت رفته, از پیش هم تا آخر تابستون 3تا درس کافیه
> 
> ...


ببخشید اینارو تا اخر تابستون اجرا کنیم اون وقت دوم چی؟؟درسایی مث ریاضی دوم شیمی دوم فیزیک اینارو میگم اینارو باید ترکیبی بخونیم ؟؟؟

----------


## alirezagooneh

> ببخشید اینارو تا اخر تابستون اجرا کنیم اون وقت دوم چی؟؟درسایی مث ریاضی دوم شیمی دوم فیزیک اینارو میگم اینارو باید ترکیبی بخونیم ؟؟؟


آره ! تا آخر تابستون. تا جایی که میتونی ترکیبی کار کن. وقتی سینماتیکو بخونی, در واقع هم داری فصل 2 فیزیک 2 و هم فصل 1 فیزیک پیشو میخونی. درباره ی شیمی هم نظر خودته کدومو بخونی, اون به تسلط شما بر می گرده

----------

